# Flag from dollar store



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

This guy bought the flag that made in china from a dollar store....He felt kind weird about the flag, then after counting, he found there are 61 stars on it...


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

They could even screw up our flag over there. Buy Canadian (or at least American) made.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha whoops... you'd think the manufacturer would design the flag after a pre-made template pulled off the internet or something.

Ahh well, back to the drawing board for that one!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

probably made in china anyways lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't be suprised if there was our flag from a maple leaf to a sunflower~


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sad thing is, how many americans are flying that proudly


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if there was our flag from a maple leaf to a sunflower~


Or maybe another leaf that looks similar


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> This guy bought the flag that made in china from a dollar store....He felt kind weird about the flag, then after counting, he found there are 61 stars on it...


Maybe thats a sighn of things to come ....welcome to alberta / bc/ontario etc. our 56,7 and 8th state .....please stay tuned ................YEA RIGHT


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Or maybe another leaf that looks similar


I said a sunflower because I already know there's that other green leaf on our flag, seen them around before, HAHAHA!!!


----------

